# FROM 88 TO 93: Oldschool Party @ Market House, 22 April



## dtb (Mar 10, 2017)

Add yourself to the event here: 




100% Vinyl Only
Acid - House - Hardcore - Techno
Strictly no anthems.
15: 00 - 22:00
Free entry!
*
Jungle Buddha feat. DJ E-Z Man*
(Poetic Justice / Kickin Records)
Jungle Buddha
E Z Man

*DJ Junk *
(Junk Records)
Dj Junk - Website of the Dj & Producer / B-Boy / Graffiti Artist
DJ Junk
dj junk

*Simon Underground *
(Underground Music)
Simon Underground
undergroundmusic.co.uk

*The Dexorcist *
(Control Tower / SMB Records)
The Dexorcist
dexorcist

*Nekro*
Nekro_SpecialWeapons

*Leon C*

*Rave Enforcer*

Funktion One sound system
Happy Hour 1pm - 8pm
Record stalls
@ Market House 443 Coldharbour Lane, Brixton. SW9 8LN.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 10, 2017)

I OKed this btw - I think better in Noticeboard though?


----------



## dtb (Mar 20, 2017)

expect to hear records like this being played


----------



## Dan U (Mar 20, 2017)

Good line up


----------



## dtb (Apr 5, 2017)

the music will focus on the underground side of oldskool, obscure records that don't get the airtime they deserve.


----------



## dtb (Apr 21, 2017)

set times:

15:00 - 16:00  RAVE ENFORCER

16:00 - 17:00  LEON C

17:00 - 18:00  SIMON UNDERGROUND

18:00 - 19:00  THE DEXORCIST

19:00 - 20:00  NEKRO

20:00 - 21:00  JUNGLE BUDDHA feat E-Z MAN

21:00 - 22:00  DJ JUNK


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Apr 22, 2017)

Hope to pop by, didn't realise it coincided with Record Shop day.


----------

